# Poor Swampbuck10pt



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I looked at my weather app and it is snowing in his area. I laughed a bit over it until I thought about him shoveling snow


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got a dose of the white stuff down here, too, but not as much as Skip. Highs in the 30s for the next week but the onions, garlic and potatoes in the garden will be fine.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Got an inch yesterday but gone now, good old spring storms.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

We could sure use soon of the white stuff.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll send you a train load or two, just from my yard.

It's fresh .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Go ahead, we could sure use it. Last week alone we had 9 fires in the forest around here. All were caused by humans ! Most people here have been calling the forest service and requesting they close the forest.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They need to do it BEFORE there is a major fire. Arizona has been dry as a popcorn fart all winter and beyond. Our fall rains (monsoons) were a nonsoon this year. Be safe Ed.


----------

